# How long will my beans be good for?



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking at buying a kg of mystery 8 from coffee compass as others on the forum have highly recommended it! I only drink 1 coffee a day (otherwise I'll get carried away and drink far too much), perhaps two a day on the weekends, and was curious as to whether a 1kg bag would still be good at this rate?

Cheers!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You'll get alot of personal preference in the answers to this.

I would expect the beans to be good for a minimum of 10-12 weeks if stored correctly, remember you will need to rest them for a 5-7 days before use.

Other than that freeze some. Use the search function there are endless threads on how to do this.

If neither of these are an option buy less or drink more.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you so much! I'm a completely rookie and try to find the answers through the search bar, but as I said, I still don't really know what I'm looking for!

I guess in answer to my question, I'll have to drink more, what a shame!


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I would have thought if you can bring yourself to drink two a day you will definitely be OK!!


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

By the way, the mystery 8 is a great coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Store them air tight if you can in a cupboard, not a fridge.


----------



## Markbuk (Mar 27, 2018)

Lots of different veiws on this I'm sure, however I tend to spilt into 3-4day lots and freeze in sealed bags, I've just done this to the 2kgs I bought this week.

I've been freezing beans for years and find it's the best way to keep them fresh. However you need to do it carefully (lots of information available online) to avoid spoiling them. I only leave them about a month, but people seem to get good results with longer storage.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought 1kg once from a fresh roast company, I usually buy 500g every few weeks. The 1kg package came with a use by date on it. That would suggest maybe up to 6 months if stored correctly. The pack the beans came in was vented and not too difficult to reseal but I store mine in a vented bean cannister that holds 500g, I have a couple of them and a 250g one for beans I want to try.

Like MrBoots I like to order before I run out to rest them for several days especially one that sometimes has a bit of a burnt smell. That goes in under a week. Sometimes I use as soon as they arrive but usually find the flavours increases over a few days. Depends on the bean.

John

-


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've found the Mystery 8 to decline after about a month and would say it's good until around the 6 week mark, maybe a little longer. It's lots of chocolate and orangey acidity and that acidity fades at around the month mark but the coffee still pulls properly and tastes chocolaty for a couple of weeks more (at which point I've always run out). I've never frozen beans but do split the 1kg into two zip lock bags and squeeze all the air out every time I open/close them.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I've had some coffee from Long and Short in my cupboard for about 6-7 weeks and it tastes just as good now as when I first opened it.


----------

